# Buck Scrotum



## CountyLineAcres

This question has come up recently, so I would really like some help. According to the ABGA, a buck should not have split on their scrotum larger than 2 inches, which is an understandable rule that we have abided by. All the bucks we have owned have had a notch at the bottom of the sack about 1/4" or less. However, I have seen people mention wanting absolutely no split. I have never seen a scrotum that is 100% rounded at the bottom. Is this possible?


----------



## Jessica84

I'm no help but I thought it was 1 inch. I just bought a buck and he has a 1/2 split that was pointed out to me  was also told if the split was big enough he would be no good. Any ways I freaked and became a pervert and nothing here is totally flat, round whatever.


----------



## ThreeHavens

None of my bucks have a split, but they are dairy goats. I wonder if that makes a difference.


----------



## nancy d

CountyLine you are correct in the 2" split. I have never seen one who is totally round at the bottom either. A notch is not considered a split.

Three haven do dairy have absolutely no split or notch?


----------



## goathiker

Here's my last buck, I'll have to get a picture of Dex.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

Speaking for my NDs, they not only have no split, but they have almost a little pad at the bottom, an anti-split, although of course a structural groove between the two testes further up, like an msl on an udder. What breed do you have, County Line? I wonder also if that makes a difference?


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Jessica84 said:


> I'm no help but I thought it was 1 inch. I just bought a buck and he has a 1/2 split that was pointed out to me  was also told if the split was big enough he would be no good. Any ways I freaked and became a pervert and nothing here is totally flat, round whatever.


What do you mean by "no good"? He can't breed if the split is too big or just not registerable? Is this just an undesirable trait for breeding purposes or a real physical problem? Please explainfor this newbie! :thinking:


----------



## goathiker

A split scrotum = a split udder in his off spring.


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Jessica84

No good as in no babies  something about the penis not coming out far enough..... Really not sure if it's true I'm just waiting for someone to come into heat so I can draw blood after a month lol


----------



## goathiker

No, he can breed just fine...


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> ...


EEEWWWWWW!!!!!! LOL! Thanks!


----------



## Bree_6293

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> Speaking for my NDs, they not only have no split, but they have almost a little pad at the bottom, an anti-split, although of course a structural groove between the two testes further up, like an msl on an udder. What breed do you have, County Line? I wonder also if that makes a difference?


I understand this. My almost 1 yr old aust. Mini goat is like this. My three year old has like a notch but is not noticeable. My 2 new babies boys don't have a split and their dads was like my one year old and their dam has a real nice udder. At what age would you really know if they will have a split though?


----------



## Jessica84

goathiker said:


> No, he can breed just fine...


Well that knocked my stress level down a bit lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Somebody I know has a fairly famous buck with a scrotal split *over* 2". He is still breeding like crazy and I have seen lots and even owned several of his kids and non of his doelings have split udders. In fact, the one daughter of his that I have has one of the nicest udders I have ever seen.  I have seen tons of buck kids from him and only seen 2 with very small splits. Maybe he's a rare exception. :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Isn't a split over 2" a DQ though? 

At any rate, I'll get some pics of my bucks. None have a split, never looked too terribly close for the notch though.


----------



## COgoatLover25

So, question from a dairy goat owner. If you show a dairy buck and he has a split, will that knock points off in the ring?


----------



## toth boer goats

ABGA allows 2 inches, no more when mature, but that is for showing them, it doesn't always mean he will throw it to all offspring, but some definitely will. 
The udder being split is not from a bucks split scrotum at all, I have seen nice udders from them, but unsure what causes the split udders. I agree with Crossroads boers, I have never seen it go to the udders.

If a kid is 1/2 an inch split when young, he most likely will have a really big split when mature.

If you only have 1/4 split even being mature, that is a good scrotum. I don't see a lot of breeders not wanting them being 1/4 inch, it isn't ugly being that. Anything more can look bad. 

It may be, they are very picky, which some breeders are about no split at all.

I also now have good rounded scrotum bucks. They do exist. 

Split scrotum's are not what I like, so anything over 1/4 inch is a bit too much for me.


----------



## chelsboers

When people say a split it that where it looks like two separate testicles or just anything not completely rounded on the bottom. I have a buck that used to have a completely rounded one but know that he's almost three it looks uneven on the bottom, no separation just kind of a twist. I don't notice it in the winter and his kids have always been even with no separation. Would this be a split or is it normal?


----------



## toth boer goats

No that is not a split, that is a good scrotum, especially if it does not pull apart,
I find sometimes they can be uneven, but it is usually in hot summertime.

A split scrotum: the paint pictured in the thread has a slpit
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/split-scrotum-153220/

Scroll to the bottom area and you will see a pic of split vs non split
http://goatspots.com/blog/


----------



## CountyLineAcres

That makes so much more sense!! Thank you Pam!


----------



## Jessica84

Ok so if that's not considered a split then all my boys......except for the new guy, are good. That's what they all look like, except for my one sire he is like the picture in goat hikers pic. The new guy is for sure a split.


----------



## chelsboers

toth boer goats said:


> No that is not a split, that is a good scrotum, especially if it does not pull apart,
> I find sometimes they can be uneven, but it is usually in hot summertime.
> 
> A split scrotum: the paint pictured in the thread has a slpit
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/split-scrotum-153220/
> 
> Scroll to the bottom area and you will see a pic of split vs non split
> http://goatspots.com/blog/


Thanks Pam!


----------



## toth boer goats

You are all welcome.


----------

